# Sonia Kashuk Swatches



## Allura Beauty (Apr 12, 2011)

Blink of An Eye Set















  	Sonia Kashuk Blink of an Eye Set Review

  	MAC Magically Cool Liquid Powder Preview
  	MAC Flighty Collection Preview

  	MAC Quite Cute Giveaway
  	$200 Worth of Stila Giveaway

www.allurabeauty.com


----------



## NicoleL (Oct 27, 2014)

I'd say the Sonia Kashuk creme bronzer is a pass for a lot of skin tones, but my curiosity got the best of me and I had to see if it would be dark enough.  Not for me lol


----------



## Vandekamp (Oct 27, 2014)

NicoleL said:


> I'd say the Sonia Kashuk creme bronzer is a pass for a lot of skin tones, but my curiosity got the best of me and I had to see if it would be dark enough.  Not for me lol


  Well then it is a skip for me too.


----------



## Vandekamp (Nov 2, 2014)

I do have an appreciation for the lip pencils. I'll try to post some swatches.


----------



## MISSRED (Dec 21, 2014)

I have her cream bronzer and just love it. I'm hoping to build my collection, but we don't have a target near.


----------

